# Custom Lancero



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

I rolled 20 of these beauties on 10-21-2012.. Lanceros that are 7 x 38,blend as follows:
 Fillers:
Nicaraguan Ligero
Cameroon Seco
Dominican Volado
 Binder:
Havana Prime
 Wrapper:
Connecticut Shade

They smoke and taste excellent


----------



## davidg1977 (Dec 13, 2012)

very nice how long does it take you to roll them


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

end result


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

tntclip said:


> end result
> View attachment 42589



View attachment 42589


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

View attachment 42589


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

davidg1977 said:


> very nice how long does it take you to roll them[/QUOTE That answer can vary a ton,depending on length,ring guage, type of leaf....alot of variables,but with these lanceros......add leaf prep time,blending,bunching.mold time(anywhere from 1 to 3 hours,turning 1/4 turn every 30 minutes or so),wrapping,banding....I have to say about (these were molded 2 hours(some would say thats obsessive...whatever though  )4 hours for 20.....I can do it in less,but I do this for a passion,not profit,so I get a little obsessive striving for perfection,not that I achieve it,but I think I am moving towards it.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Yer killing me bro...it looks great, and lanceros are my current fave vitola...

I envy you for your skills and abilities! Roll on, bro!


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

I apologize for the multiple postings....


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Sounds like an intriguing blend!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Excellent Monte!


----------

